# I bought this as a "White Dot" Pleco... Does anyone know the proper name?



## AquariumRox

When I bought it, it was marked "White Dot" Plecostomus. I really haven't been able to find anything using "White Dot" as even a common name. But when looking, I found some to be called Galaxy and some to be called Snowball. I felt like mine was closest to a Snowball, but that was just be trying to compare pictures. It was mostly just a guess. So, I was hoping some of you might be able to tell me if I guessed correctly or not.

Here's some pictures:

http://aquariumrox.blogspot.com/2010/09/pictures-white-dot-plecostomas.html

Thanks again in advance for your help!


----------



## Revolution1221

do you mean latin name?


----------



## AquariumRox

Revolution1221 said:


> do you mean latin name?


Well, I guess I mean either. I suppose the first question is, Do I have the right estimation of what it is calling it a "Snowball"? And the second would be if it is correct, I'd love to know the "L" number. If it's not a Snowball, I'd like to know the correct common name as well as the corresponding "L" number. 

Sorry I was a little vague before.


----------



## Revolution1221

yeah i believe snowball is the propper name for it L-102 Snowball Pleco. but i believe the maz size u have down is to big most sites ive found say 6 inch max like here on forster and smith http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+837+1032&pcatid=1032


----------



## adpierin11

To tell you the truth I thought it was a L-59 or the L-102 but after looking at the pics that were available for both on planetcatfish, I don't think it's either now. The L-102 was rather an expensive fish on liveaquaria and the caudal fin pics they have on planetcatfish is not a v-shape.... 
I personally believe its not an L-102, but ya never know. A lot of plecos look alike and are hard to tell apart! 
Good luck! And it's a very pretty pleco!


----------



## Cam

Snowball Plecostomus is the most used, Although I have seen galaxy too before. Pretty sure both are referring to the L-102, but it is tough to tell until it grows older.


----------



## Revolution1221

11gatorgal11 said:


> To tell you the truth I thought it was a L-59 or the L-102 but after looking at the pics that were available for both on planetcatfish, I don't think it's either now. The L-102 was rather an expensive fish on liveaquaria and the caudal fin pics they have on planetcatfish is not a v-shape....
> I personally believe its not an L-102, but ya never know. A lot of plecos look alike and are hard to tell apart!
> Good luck! And it's a very pretty pleco!


your right the pictures on planet catfish look nothing like his now that i checked it out but even those look a lot different. but if you google L-102 pleco or snowball pleco most look identicle. hmmmmm idk its wierd


----------



## AquariumRox

What do you think about L142 ?


----------



## Revolution1221

AquariumRox said:


> What do you think about L142 ?


looks a lot more like it on planet catfish i would think that one even tho on a google search as unreliable as it can be one said L142 or L102 implying its the same thing i guess.


----------



## stuby

You have Baryancistrus sp LDA33 (aka L142) 
L102 is a Hypancistrus sp. (Hypancistrus sp. Inspector) and isn't this fish. 

Try feeding him some meaty food too....the L204 (flash plec) in the last pic will like more vegies in it's diet like the waffers you are feeding, but also try zucchini and such once a week or so.

HTH
Chuck


----------



## AquariumRox

stuby said:


> You have Baryancistrus sp LDA33 (aka L142)
> L102 is a Hypancistrus sp. (Hypancistrus sp. Inspector) and isn't this fish.
> 
> Try feeding him some meaty food too....the L204 (flash plec) in the last pic will like more vegies in it's diet like the waffers you are feeding, but also try zucchini and such once a week or so.
> 
> HTH
> Chuck


I drop in a few shrimp pellets from time to time. Is that ok? I also give them zucchini a couple times a week. I hardly ever see the Flash / Emperor go after the zucchini though. It seems to be a favorite of the Ancistrus and the LDA33, though.


----------



## stuby

Yes, that is fine. I feed a mix of different pellet foods to all of my plecs. That way they all get what they want and need to do well. The flash plec may just want to feed when the lights are out and feel safe....they do like there wood tho so it's nice to see you have some in there for him to munch on.


----------



## AquariumTech

I know the local fish store around here rarely gets them and call them "gold nugget plecos". Not sure what the scientific name is.


----------



## Revolution1221

AquariumTech said:


> I know the local fish store around here rarely gets them and call them "gold nugget plecos". Not sure what the scientific name is.


this is an L-018 Gold Nugget pleco http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/zezza/nugget10.jpg its one of the more common fancy plecos but not the same one that he has here.


----------



## AquariumTech

O I see they look a like I dont actually have one I only saw him for a minute, so I can see how I got confused easily.


----------



## Revolution1221

AquariumTech said:


> O I see they look a like I dont actually have one I only saw him for a minute, so I can see how I got confused easily.


very similar markings just different color. gold nuggets are awesome ive had mine for about 10-11 months and he still hasn't grown to much. he is about 3 inches right now.


----------



## AquariumTech

Yea when our fish store had him I was SOOOOOOO tempted to buy him, not a big fan of plecos though, I like the royals, gold nugget, clowns, and a few others though. By the way is there somewhere maybe on the internet you buy rare plecos? and they actually live?


----------



## Revolution1221

AquariumTech said:


> Yea when our fish store had him I was SOOOOOOO tempted to buy him, not a big fan of plecos though, I like the royals, gold nugget, clowns, and a few others though. By the way is there somewhere maybe on the internet you buy rare plecos? and they actually live?


there is a guy on here that breeds lots of plecos his username is stuby im hoping to get some from him sometime soon he has great prices to! otherwise liveaquaria.com or aquabid.com


----------

